# Prise USB sur un VAE



## SuperCed (2 Août 2016)

Hello,

j'ai un VTT électrique Haibike SDuro.
Dessus, j'ai remarqué une prise USB.
D'après la doc, ça permet de recharger des appareils USB, mais aussi "d'écrire des paramètres"...

J'ai essayé de connecter ça à mon Mac, mais je n'ai rien trouvé dans les interfaces.

J'ai pour le moment simplement regardé avec la fenêtre "Rapport système", mais rien ne s'affiche.
J'ai aussi tenté IOJones, mais pareil, rien du tout.

Savez vous comment je peux essayer de trouver une interface ? Je crois que les USB Probe et autres IORegistry sont plus ou moins dépréciés...

Merci!


----------



## okeeb (2 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
Je ne serais pas surpris qu'elle serve, hormis pour alimenter un appareil, pour le moment uniquement en atelier avec un outil propriétaire afin de modifier la"cartographie" du système d'assistance. A priori, il ne semble pas (pour le moment) exister de software ou d'outil de diag disponible pour agir soi-même sur l'interface de gestion de l'assistance électrique...


----------



## SuperCed (5 Août 2016)

Non, mais je voulais déjà arriver à trouver l'interface USB depuis mon Mac de façon à voir quel type de protocole il pourrait y avoir...


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2016)

okeeb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne serais pas surpris qu'elle serve, hormis pour alimenter un appareil, pour le moment uniquement en atelier avec un outil propriétaire afin de modifier la"cartographie" du système d'assistance. A priori, il ne semble pas (pour le moment) exister de software ou d'outil de diag disponible pour agir soi-même sur l'interface de gestion de l'assistance électrique...


Tout ça pour dire que on ne peut pas débrider soi-même l'engin !


----------



## okeeb (5 Août 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout ça pour dire que on ne peut pas débrider soi-même l'engin ! [emoji14]



Pas pour le moment en tout cas. Je ne connais pas la renommée de ces vélos, mais si le succès est au rendez-vous, je ne donne pas cher de l'interface une fois confrontée à quelques adorateurs de la marque férus d'informatique... [emoji16]


----------



## SuperCed (26 Mai 2017)

Je l'ai débridé il y a bien longtemps avec un autre système. Il ya 3 méthodes, dont une presque gratuite... Mais ce n'étais pas mon but en voulant accéder à l'USB du VAE.


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2017)

Et il monte à combien une fois débridé ton engin ?


----------



## SuperCed (29 Mai 2017)

Il monte entre 35 et 40 km/h. 40 km/h, c'est vraiment le grand max quand tu forces un peu.
Par contre, le 35 km/h est très rapidement atteint, et c'est beaucoup plus naturel qu'avec le bridage.
En fait, c'est juste que le moteur n'est plus limité à 25km/h, il ne donne pas plus de puissance ou plus d'accélération.
Pour ma part, j'ai mis un badass, c'est un boitier qui se met sur le capteur de vitesse et qui divise la vitesse par 2 au delà de 15 km/h. C'est très facile à monter et démonter (5 minutes).
Il existe d'autres techniques, comme la méthode dite "italienne" qui consiste à mettre le capteur sur le pédalier (qui tourne moins vite que la roue), la vitesse est donc modifiée aussi dans ce cas.
Ou alors, technique plus classe, le boitier qui se branche sur le moteur et qui effectue un vrai débridage du système de façon électronique. Dans cette technique, l'avantage est d'avoir une vraie vitesse affichée et un vrai kilométrage.


----------

